# Riding clubs in ms



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

Anyone ride in central and south Mississippi?? Looking for some people to ride with! Tired of my weak *** friends! 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

We ride several times a year with just a few friend but you are welcome to ride with us. We are planing a trip to Copiah creek soon so I will let you know when we decide to go.


----------



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

Right bud sounds good. Yal live in Ms? And are yal a younger group or older? Lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

hey i got a small group. ages 17, 18, and 16. but we all ride with laws, so just hit me up and ill see if i can get us there.


----------



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

Ight. . 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

yeah were a younger group but we ride Just about every weekend if we can


----------



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

Ight bud.. just let me know when yal go and ill try n make it if possible 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MudLuvR (May 6, 2011)

*Local*

Hey don't know if u guys know... There's a new mud park
That supposed to open memorial day wkend.... Elton rd exit 
I-55 north.... Next exit north of byram!!!!!


----------



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

Yea I've got a friend that's working there! I hope its good like everyone says its gonna be. Save some $$$ by not driving all the way to Georgetown! You can bet ill be there! They are gonna have free BBQ and a band that weekend as well!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

got that one opening one on crystal springs that's opened and IV hurd two more might be opening


----------



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

Yea its open.. its called the pit.. haven't been yet.. only open on Friday n sat. U can ride all night as Well.. not just till 10 like copiah.. thepitcampground.com. only other one that I know of that's opening in one off of hanse chappel road.. only ride on sat. Its a deer camp so nothing too spectacular.. haven't heard of anymore yet though 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bravo155 (May 15, 2013)

*riding clubd in south mississippi*

Any riding club's located in south mississippi need any riders?


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

There needs to be better places to ride


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

I live in ms too btw


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

we will be at red creek this weekend ,we are a mainly middle age group mid 30s ,i am the old fart at approaching 60, alot of our members work off shore ,or out of state so its hard to get everyone together a 1 time ,but we usally have 20 plus riders show up for the bigger rides , our next ride will be copiah creek 4th of july come by a see us 
rd maxwell
BACKWOODZ BOGGERZ


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

There's a new park open in Houston, probably a little too far north of y'all but thought I'd mention it. It's called Mudslangers.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yea I will be at Copiah alot this summer.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

we got a riding group, Team Too Broke ....diff. age peeps in my group, from age 17 to 25 or so .....we ride red creek ALOT, canal road some, and around our places down south here...


----------

